# Pro shops around monroe county



## epicxtreme_58 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've done alot of reading on this forum but never posted, I was just wondering what pro shops anyone would recommend around the SE michigan area any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Unfortunately there are not a lot of pro-shops left in the downriver area specially Monroe. Here are list of shops that are some what close to the Monroe area. Others please feel free to add to the list: (in no particular order). 

Hog Wild Archery 
Adam's Archery
Bass-N-Sport
Shupbachs
Van's Archery


----------



## epicxtreme_58 (Jul 29, 2009)

fulldraw said:


> Hog Wild Archery
> Adam's Archery
> Bass-N-Sport
> Shupbachs
> Van's Archery


ive been to hog he does good work but alittle pricey and i will never have adams work on my bow after i had them put on my QAD this summer and it was less than quality work...never heard of van's or shubachs though


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Van's is up in Whitemore Lake, Shupach's is in Jackson, for our area I would go to Hogwild.


----------

